# Jack Herer



## Jerry68W (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm liking this strain. It's uplifting but it doesn't make me jittery or paranoid, and that's important to me.
I like that there's no crash, it just sorta wears off. I don't pick up on tastes or smells well, so I'm not a very good judge there. It looks nice though!

I also enjoyed growing it, she wasn't fussy at all, she was actually a very pleasant addition to my flower room. She drooped when she was thirsty, perked right back up when I watered, and the leaves yellowed off nicely toward the end. Reminds me of autumn in Wisconsin. Real easy plant to trim too. She was a clone from a local dispensary.

Anyway enough babble. I shared this in Uncle Roy's thread but here she is again...


----------



## where da weed (Sep 22, 2013)

looks so clean and sativary (is that even a word lol). you can see thats going to be such a beautiful smoke

i smoked jack herer once on my first trip to amsterdam a couple of years back. we was actually on our way to the airport going home and decided to have one more smoke, we went to the new dampkring.

i smoked half a fat joint of jack herer and in dampkring they have this wall of plasma tv's. they are all different sizes and randomly spaced but they all play the same thing. and its basically a compilation of fucked up/crazy/horrific/amazing/hilarious video clips ever made of random shit lol

i was tripping so hard off that jack herer i was sat their glued and before i knew we had been there over an hour, i had to run high as fuck to the train station lol

great stuff


----------



## Southerner (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm smoking on some Jack right now that I got from a friend and I totally agree with you about the buzz. I also love the almost peppery smell of many of the Jacks I have had. I'm on the lookout for some clones and even considering the pain in the ass that is ordering seeds on the internet. Needless to say, I have bumped her to the top of the never ending "Strains I grow Next" list.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah I forgot to mention the peppery-ness (I can make up words too, WDW). This pheno is definitely a peppery one.

Im all done doing clones, I had some PM issues that I think came from a Romulan clone I got, I'm still in the process of completely disinfecting my veg room. My flower room is in check so far, luckily, but I ended up tossing that Romulan anyway. Last time I go to that dispensary, last time I buy clones period.

Okey doke, the Volcano is all warmed up so time to vale with Jack!


----------



## where da weed (Sep 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> I'm smoking on some Jack right now that I got from a friend and I totally agree with you about the buzz. I also love the almost peppery smell of many of the Jacks I have had. I'm on the lookout for some clones and even considering the pain in the ass that is ordering seeds on the internet. Needless to say, I have bumped her to the top of the never ending "Strains I grow Next" list.





Jerry68W said:


> Yeah I forgot to mention the peppery-ness (I can make up words too, WDW). This pheno is definitely a peppery one.
> 
> Im all done doing clones, I had some PM issues that I think came from a Romulan clone I got, I'm still in the process of completely disinfecting my veg room. My flower room is in check so far, luckily, but I ended up tossing that Romulan anyway. Last time I go to that dispensary, last time I buy clones period.
> 
> Okey doke, the Volcano is all warmed up so time to vale with Jack!



if you guys like that peppery taste have you ever tried a strain called 'Kali Mist' ?

its an awesome sativa and has that peppery aroma/smoke


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

Nope, never tried that one. Serious Seeds, yeah? I'll have to snoop around there some more before I decide on my next seed purchase for sure.
Thanks


----------



## where da weed (Sep 22, 2013)

or maybe you could find a clone out there if your interested in trying it. id recommend it


----------



## Nodgman (Oct 5, 2013)

Havent smoked this strain yet but i will be in about a month or two. their flowering now. but im glad to hear that your enjoying it.


----------

